# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam version 2.1.5Released Still Need Other samsung Android Tool?

## mohamed73

*Asansam version 2.1.5 Released Still Need Other samsung Android Tool?* *Asansam version 2.1.5 Released 
Happy Nowruz 1392 
Nowruz Gift To All Asansam Users 
Second Update In This Week 
First in World 
Amazing and Really Hot Update*    
Add Read Pattern Unlock Code* (First in World)** =================== All Samsung Android Phones Supported  Add Restore PB in UBtool Tab (First in World) ==================== GT-I9000 
GT-I9000B
GT-I9000M
GT-I9000L
GT-I9000T
GT-I9003 
GT-I9003B
GT-I9003L
GT-I9100 
GT-I9100M
GT-I9100P
GT-I9100T
GT-I9100G
GT-I9300 
GT-I9300C
GT-I9300T
GT-P1000 
GT-P1000L
GT-P1000M
GT-P1000N
GT-P1000R
GT-P1000T
GT-N7000 
GT-N7000B
GT-N7000L
GT-N7100 
GT-N7103
GT-N7105
GT-N8000 
GT-N8000B
GT-N8005  About Read Pattern code  ================ Need Enable Usb Debugging(NO NEED MOST OPS MODELS) Need Root
Need Internet Connection Without Lose All data *  Quote:
    			 				Prepairing ...OK
 Device Found!
 Reading Pattern Lock ... OK
 Fetching Data ...OK
 Analyzing Data ...OK
 Hash  : 7BF73061D4030CB2D1828D4AFB7F99478F8089DF
 Connecting to Calculation Server...OK
 Verify... OK
 Pattern Lock Sequence : 325896
 Operation Completed
 Operation Time: 00:00:06 			 		     *  About Restore PB(Please read carefully) ============ ----This  option and Button is for only phones that startup is ok but phone show  unknown baseband and when go to recovery mode show u E: failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument) Only
----Please read manual before use this button
----Never dont risk and use this Method for failed to mount /data or failed to mount /system problem* *  Download ========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Direct Link) =================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Mediafire) ================= Unistall all about asansam and install new version again* ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Still Need Other Samsung Android Tool?*  *
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

